# Bikes on Sanibel Causeway?



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey folks,

I'm doing a little time on Sanibel Island this spring, and I'm curious if bikes are permitted on the causeway. I've been down there a million times (wife's family home), but oddly never rented a roadie. 

Thanks, and any tips on long rides from the island are appreciated. If I can't hit the causeway I'm planning to just ride to the tip of Captiva and back. Although, now that I'm recalling, wasn't Captiva split in two by Charlie? Any info on this is welcome as well.

Gracias,

Alex


----------



## Jaredbe (Jan 31, 2005)

*Sanibel*

Alex, from Feb 4 to the 12th I also will be "doing a little time on Sanibel Island and I'm curious if bikes are permitted on the causeway. I've been down there a million times (wife's family home)." I found your post while asking that same question on google. This site http://www.captiva.com/Biking/biking.htm says that a competent cyclist can ride the causeway. I don't think there is a path and I don't know if there is enough room to avoid getting in the way of traffic. I will be exploring it for sure in Feb. 
I just finished building up a 1970's 531 tubed Gitane road frame as a single speed. In past years I have tried ridding the inlaws less capable bikes and have been frustrated. I fear however with my added speed and comfort I will next be frustrated by the size of the island. Good thing I am out of shape. Have a good trip. Jared



Alex-in-Evanston said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm doing a little time on Sanibel Island this spring, and I'm curious if bikes are permitted on the causeway. I've been down there a million times (wife's family home), but oddly never rented a roadie.
> 
> ...


----------



## UncleRico (Jan 31, 2005)

I spent spring break down there last year. Rode the causeway one day, screwed around on sanibel and captiva the rest of the time. I rode out past ft myers beach and back, I think it was around 30mi, pretty casual in terms of traffic. The causeway is probably safer than the paths on the island because of all the slow pokes on the paths. I think that I may have contributed to a few heart attacks while blasting by the old fogies. Riding is faster than driving during "rush hour" which seemed to last from about 11am to 7pm. have fun.

BW


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

*Rico... suave*

Rico,

Thanks boss, you the man. I will definitely start mapping out routes on the mainland.

Alex


----------



## Jaredbe (Jan 31, 2005)

Thank for the info UncleRico. I am excited to ride off the island. Jared


----------



## 96gators (Feb 21, 2005)

*Might try Boca Grande*

Sorry if this gets back to you after your trip. You might think about Boca Grande or Pine Island. I think you can catch a water taxi to either which would be shorter than driving. Boca has a nice wide sidewalk down the entire length although you do have to watch hidden driveways.


----------



## Jaredbe (Jan 31, 2005)

*Causeway?*

Thanks for the pine island idea and water taxi idea I had never thought of eithor. I am back from my trip and can report to the other posters that it would be very hard to ride off the island at this time because of the construction on the bridge. I did see one guy ridding off the island but you would have to block traffic much of the way. I hope the new bridge work equals a more pedestrian design. Jared


----------

